
Looking for cofounders for a finance-related startup idea - mm

======
mm
We (2 guys at the moment) are currently looking for 1 or 2 more cofounders for
our finance-related startup project. We are currently in the midst of building
the demo, hopefully in time for the Ycombinator winter application, and would
love to expand the team.

The startup project is finance-related (forex, stocks, options etc.). If you
are interested, do contact me at stepwok|gmail.com and i will provide more
details about the project. If you are a regular at
elitetrader.com/nuclearphynance.com, we would love to hear from you.

